# ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2008)

فكرت يوماً ان باستطاعتك الحصول على صورة مرسومة لك فى ثوانى  ​ 
لمن يرغب برسم نفسه <<<< طبعا كاركتير ​ 
كل ماعليه أن يدخل على الرابط المرفق ​ 
ويضغط علىplay​ 
ويضع مواصفاته ويتبع التعليمات للرسام ​ 
الرابط 
ومن ثم يستطيع الحصول على صورته ويستطيع الاحتفاظ بها للذكرى ​ 
اتمنى ينال اعجابكم ​


----------



## mero_engel (24 يونيو 2008)

*اممممممممممم*
*بقي دي اخرتها يا كوكو*
*ههههههههه*
*ميرسي علي المقلب اللذيذ*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووورك ياباشا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

*كدة يا كوكو انا اخرتها بسكاتة ​*


----------



## challenger (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

*حلووووووووووووووووة كتير !!!!!!!!

أنا طلعت حلوووووووو :w00t:*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

*أنا طلعت شبه الفرخة ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

*أو بلاش فرخة كتكوت
*


----------



## totty (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

_هههههههههههههههه

لا بجد حلوه

ميرسى_​


----------



## amjad-ri (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

هههه روعة صورتي كانت اتكنن ههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *كدة يا كوكو انا اخرتها بسكاتة ​*


هههههههههههههههههه
تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها 
مرسىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*



challenger قال:


> *حلووووووووووووووووة كتير !!!!!!!!*
> 
> *أنا طلعت حلوووووووو :w00t:*


 
انت ديما حلو ياباشا من غير اى حاجه 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*



fady_temon قال:


> *أنا طلعت شبه الفرخة ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​




ههههههههههههههههه
معلش ياباشا كل واحد بياخد نصيبه 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووورك ياباشا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*



fady_temon قال:


> *أو بلاش فرخة كتكوت*


 
الكتكوت جميل جدا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*



totty قال:


> _هههههههههههههههه_​
> 
> _لا بجد حلوه_​
> 
> _ميرسى_​


مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووورك ياباشا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*



amjad-ri قال:


> هههه روعة صورتي كانت اتكنن ههه​


ههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مروووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## i'm christian (25 يونيو 2008)

*الرابط مش شغال ياخساره
انا كنت عاوزه اشوف نفسى  :36_1_4:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

لالالالالالالالالالالا
ازاى 
انا جربته تانى دلوقتى ولاقيته شغال 
طيب جربى تانى 
اهه الرابط
الرابط http://www.dahshan.net/flash/draw_your_self.swf​

​هتدوسى على الرابط وهيحمل صفحه وتدوسى على play وتتبعى الخطوات ​


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا ليك ياباشا على المقلب الحلو ده


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى يا مايكل على مرووووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## i'm christian (25 يونيو 2008)

*لا بامانه مش شغال
انا جربته تانى دلوقت
بيدينى Error on page
مع ان النت كويس اوى معايا
انا حظى وحش ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

معلش 
ممكن تبقى تجربيه فى وقت تانى وان شاء الله يشتغل ​


----------



## meraa (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

هههههههههه
حلو المقلب ده ​


----------



## *malk (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

تصدق كنت هغير من نفسى فى الصورة

ابقى قابلنى لو دخلتلك موضوع تانى


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*



meraa قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> حلو المقلب ده ​


 
مرسىىىىىىىى على مروووووووورك ياميرا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*



keky قال:


> تصدق كنت هغير من نفسى فى الصورة
> 
> ابقى قابلنى لو دخلتلك موضوع تانى


 
ههههههههههههههه
تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووورك ​


----------



## maro52 (27 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااا ميرسي يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووورك يامارو 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## mena2222 (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

*معذور 

ما انت مشفتش الشعر الاصفر والعيون الخضر *


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*



mena2222 قال:


> *معذور *
> 
> *ما انت مشفتش الشعر الاصفر والعيون الخضر *


 
ههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مروووووووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## i'm christian (28 يونيو 2008)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
وقال ايه انا كنت زعلانه علشان الرابط مش بيفتح  :smil8:

لا يا كوكو ماكنتش افتكرك كدا خالص
انا دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

بس بيني وبينك وماتقولش لحد
هى اشتغاله لذيذه
بس ده مش معناه انى انا دى خاااااااااااالص :t30:

مرسى ع الاشتغاله​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*



i'm Christian قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا​*
> *وقال ايه انا كنت زعلانه علشان الرابط مش بيفتح :smil8:*​
> *لا يا كوكو ماكنتش افتكرك كدا خالص*
> *انا دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووورك ياباشا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## muheb (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

هههههههه حلو هاي الصور


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك يا محب
نورت الموضوع


----------



## kmmmoo (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

مرسىىىىىىى على مرووورك يا kmmmoo 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## fayse_f (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

صدقني شئ رائع وجميل الاولاد فرحوا بيها جداً شكراً عزيزي كوكو الرب يباركك ويحفظك من كل شر


----------



## فيبى 2010 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة ياكوكو​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*



fayse_f قال:


> صدقني شئ رائع وجميل الاولاد فرحوا بيها جداً شكراً عزيزي كوكو الرب يباركك ويحفظك من كل شر


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​_
> 
> 
> _حلوة ياكوكو_​


مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك يافيبى
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2008)

شكلى جميل خالص

حلوه جدااا


----------



## Bolbola142 (12 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه  حلوة اوىميرسي


----------



## silina*** (12 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي لعبة جميلة


----------



## kokielpop (12 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*



النهيسى قال:


> شكلى جميل خالص
> 
> حلوه جدااا


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووورك ياباشا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*



bolbola142 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوىميرسي


 

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*



silina*** قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي لعبة جميلة


 


مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووورك ياباشا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ارسم نفسك فى ثوانى  ؟؟؟*



kokielpop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووورك ياباشا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------

